

Ask HN: How to compete with a large web company for a gig? - bravura

How do I compete with a large web company, for a client?<p>I was approached by a potential client about developing a website. He is not tech savvy at all. He has an expansive spec in mind, which is technically challenging. Basically a social network + ecommerce site + beautiful web design.<p>Working in my favor, I showed him a previous social network that I built.<p>However, I am competing for this client with a larger design shop with a large portfolio. Their focus is on ecommerce and slick design. I believe they are a PHP shop.<p>I don't think price is the concern with the client. He values low risk and safety and full-service. He is also interested in hosting and security.<p>I showed him the work of my web designer to whom I subcontract, which is also very beautiful and slick. I also pointed out that my competitor might not have much experience with building a social network, which means it could be months before they deliver anything.<p>He responded that they showed him a huge social networking site that they are building. Also, that they have a big portfolio and are "a company", whereas I am a single person. (I do have collaborators with whom I subcontract, though.)<p>What can I say to sway the decision in my favor?<p>I don't want to compete on price, because I don't think that is the deciding factor.<p>[edit: I'm already using a Python open-source social network, Pinax, which is very good.]
======
JacobAldridge
Consistency and Availability.

If he chooses you he knows that he can 1) reach you more readily, and 2) you
will always be on top of his project. Using a big company means tasks get
passed around and between teams, so even the best project manager will often
be slower in knowing where things are at and then communicating any client-
instigated changes.

